# Erupção Vulcão dos Capelinhos, Faial - Açores (50 anos)



## Vince (27 Set 2007 às 01:59)

Hoje assinalam-se os 50 anos da erupção dos Capelinhos, na Ilha do Faial, Açores.

*Site oficial:*




http://www.vulcaodoscapelinhos.org/







> *CAPELINHOS
> Um Vulcão que veio do Mar*
> 
> *1. PREAMBULO*
> ...


© 2007 Vulcão dos Capelinhos







Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 29-09-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 03-10-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 08-10-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 09-10-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 10-10-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 19-10-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 30-10-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 23-11-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 16-12-1957





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 12-01-1958





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 13-01-1958





Luís Carlos Decq Motta, 24-08-1958

http://www.vulcaodoscapelinhos.org/vulcao/fotos/


[VIDEO]http://www.vulcaodoscapelinhos.org/_docs/filme.wmv[/VIDEO]
© 2007 Vulcão dos Capelinhos


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 17:33)

> Foi há 50 anos que se deu a erupção do Vulcão dos Capelinhos na Ilha do Faial, nos Açores. A data é comemorada com pompa e circunstância, esta quarta-feira.
> 
> Meio século depois da tragédia, o vulcão tornou-se no símbolo da Ilha e num ponto obrigatório para os turistas que por lá passam.
> 
> ...


Fonte: © TVI






> O lançamento de foguetes em todas as freguesias da ilha do Faial, nos Açores, assinalou esta quinta-feira o início das comemorações dos 50 anos da erupção do Vulcão dos Capelinhos, que vão prolongar-se por 13 meses.
> 
> As comemorações do fenómeno natural que mudou a vida dos habitantes da ilha açoriana vão decorrer durante mais de um ano, o mesmo tempo que durou a crise vulcânica, que se iniciou a 27 de Setembro de 1957.
> 
> ...


Fonte: © PortugalDiario





> Na madrugada do dia 27, com a terra balançando continuadamente, os "vigias da baleia" do Costado da Nau, a escassos metros acima do Farol dos Capelinhos, notaram o oceano revolto a meia milha da costa, para os lados de oeste. Assustados, desceram ao farol, alertaram os faroleiros e os seus companheiros de baleação, no porto do Comprido. Não era baleia, nem cachalote nem outro bicho qualquer – o mar entrava em ebulição e havia cheiros fétidos!! - é assim que o «site» do vulcão dos Capelinhos, na ilha do Faial, Açores, relata a erupção que hoje faz 50 anos.
> 
> Chamaram-se as autoridades e lanchas e botes baleeiros zarparam para o porto do Castelo Branco. As famílias fizeram trouxas e foram juntar-se aos baleeiros - continua a descrição do site http://www.vulcaodoscapelinhos.org
> 
> ...


Fonte: © cienciahoje


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2007 às 20:12)

*Parlamento lembra erupção do Vulcão dos Capelinhos*

A Assembleia da República lembrou a erupção do Vulcão dos Capelinhos, que aconteceu há 50 anos, e aprovou um voto de solidariedade para com os esforços dos açorianos para ultrapassar as catástrofes naturais. A erupção vulcânica de 1957 teve início no dia 27 de Setembro a um quilómetro da costa, junto à ponta dos Capelinhos, transformando-se mais tarde numa ilha de cinzas e lava que acabou por ficar ligada a terra.
"Com casas e campos literalmente esmagados por um manto de cinza de vários metros de espessura, para muitas famílias só ficou aberto o caminho da emigração, tendo sido generosamente acolhidas na América", refere o voto aprovado por unanimidade. 
Antes, o deputado do PSD e ex-presidente do Governo Regional dos Açores Mota Amaral fez uma declaração política para "evocar a grande catástrofe", que disse estar hoje no pensamento de todos os açorianos, onde quer que estejam. "As medidas concretas do Governo da época, tendo em vista a reconstrução dos estragos materiais, tardaram em chegar", afirmou Mota Amaral.
"Valeu-nos a solidariedade dos Estados Unidos da América", que abriu "uma quota especial de imigração para os sinistrados do Vulcão dos Capelinhos", acrescentou. O ex-presidente da Assembleia da República sustentou que "a lentidão da resposta pública à reconstrução dos estragos repetiu-se na crise sísmica de 1963, que atingiu as ilhas de São Jorge e do Pico".
Mota Amaral alegou que a resposta das instituições autónomas democráticas foi diferente face ao terramoto de 1980 - altura em que presidia ao Governo Regional dos Açores -, "vindo a ser um caso de estudo de eficácia e de sucesso". "Pela primeira vez na História, a uma grande catástrofe natural a resposta não foi a emigração, mas sim arregaçar as mangas, varrer as ruínas e começar tudo de novo", declarou, considerando que "o mesmo rumo foi seguido após o terramoto de 1998", já com os socialistas no poder.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## fablept (15 Abr 2010 às 23:52)

Encontrei duas animações em 3D muito curiosas sobre o Vulcão dos Capelinhos, não tenho informações sobre quem as fez e para quê..mas as animações estão excelentes


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2010 às 10:53)

Em Outubro de 2008 estive nos Capelinhos e assisti a esta última animação no Centro de Interpretação do Vulcão, por isso, presumo que tenha sido realizada para ser apresentada nesse local. Recomendo vivamente a visita ao referido Centro, que está muito bem concebido e discreto, apesar da sua grande dimensão, mas como está por baixo da zona do Farol não tem impacto na paisagem.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2011 às 00:11)

pm23421


LaFlorEnamorada

*Por favor, avisem-me por mensagem privada se as imagens não se referem ao vulcão dos Capelinhos; fico agradecido.*


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Abr 2014 às 19:09)

Boas pessoal aproveito e deixo aqui um Documentário da Delegação da Horta da RTP, sobre o Vulcão dos Capelinhos, no Faial, Açores, que ocorreu em 1957/58.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH1-1ba8Png"]VulcÃ£o dos Capelinhos - YouTube[/ame]

Um abraço  ...


----------



## fablept (29 Set 2022 às 15:17)




----------

